# Cat Gulping and licking lips constantly



## TheCatsWhiskers

Please help!

My Samurai who stopped eating and drinking of his own accord (for unknown reasons) for the past 3 weeks now (I am assist feeding both food and water every 4 -5 hours) keeps licking his lips and gulping as if he has a possible influx of saliva.

Does anybody have any suggestions as to why he might be doing his??

The past two nights he has taken to hiding and I'm absolutely beside myself with worry - its breaking my heart to see him like this, I feel so utterly helpless :-(


----------



## Xanti

I feel pretty sure that is a sign of him feeling sick. I'd take him to a differnt vet.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers

Xanti said:


> I feel pretty sure that is a sign of him feeling sick. I'd take him to a differnt vet.


I took Samurai to a different vet yesterday and she said that I should give at least until Monday to see if the steroids (that the previous vet provided) makes any difference to his appetite, if not, I should think about having a Gastroscopy (Endoscopy) procedure carried out.... Basically giving me the same advice as my original vet. I feel like I'm going round in circles!


----------



## Mom of 4

I thought repeatitive lip licking and gulping was a sign of nausea or reflux?
But I am not a vet.... just a voracious reader.


----------



## kwarendorf

Lip licking is a definite sign of intestinal trouble. Not eating + Lip Licking = Vet Visit!


----------



## Leanne2112

Yup, feeling pukey, the poor thing. Timmy's first few months with us were pukey for him and I can spot it a mile off, he'd lick his lips constantly for a few minutes then he'd be sick.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers

kwarendorf said:


> Lip licking is a definite sign of intestinal trouble. Not eating + Lip Licking = Vet Visit!


His been to the vet a handful of times in the past 3 weeks and had blood tests, the vet seems to think he is fine and healthy but possibly pining for his brother Percival that sadly lost his battle with cancer in April. I'm having to assist feed/water Samurai. 

Can you tell me what intestinal trouble consists of and what tests he'd have to undergo to deter the diagnosis of this? And... Is it fatal?? 

Even though he keeps licking his lips not once has he actually been sick.

Thank you to everyone who has responded to this thread.


----------



## catloverami

Besides feeling nauseous, is he licking because he's drooling?....that can be a sign of teeth or gum problems. Did the vet check his mouth thoroughly? Is he gulping as if he's trying hard to swallow something? Any possibility he ate something small he shouldn't have and it's stuck in his throat? An enlarged thyroid can also make a cat look like it's hard to swallow.


----------



## laurief

It would be helpful if you would get copies of all of his test results from your vet and post them here for us to see. I can't tell you how many times I've had vets tell me that everything was "fine" in bloodwork, just to have it not be fine at all once I took a look at the test results myself. Sometimes I wonder just how much hematology a general practice vet actually learns in vet school. In any event, it's always a good idea to keep copies of all of your animals' test results at home so that you can reference them when doing research or requesting advice online.

Laurie


----------



## kwarendorf

"Intestinal trouble" is not a specific condition  Just like us, if a cat's belly is bothering him it can be for many reasons. If I were you i would find a new vet. Your cat hasn't eaten on his own in 3 + weeks and your vet says he's fine? I went through 2 vets before finding the one who was willing and able to diagnose and treat Franklin's Inflammatory Bowel Disease.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers

*UPDATE:*

It turns out that my Samurai had a load of (hard as rock) dried up feces blocking his bowels. Hence him not being able to eat/drink on his own and the constant licking of his lips and gulping. He had a lot of the feces removed manually by the vet then an enema. 

I got him back home yesterday evening still very drowsy from the sedation. But am over the moon to report he has had a drink of water (unassisted) this morning and even though still very weak he is showing signs of being more alert than I have seen him in the past 6 weeks!!!  

I showed his food bowl and he gagged a little so am not pushing him as the vet has advised I don't force feed him today (hoping he will show an interest in food on his own accord... Hopefully in time... He will start to eat again.

Thank you all so very much for your posts/advice and kind words xx

I honestly thought I had said my final goodbyes to my little man when I left him at the vets yesterday (it was heartbreaking) words cannot express just how elated I am now to have my little boy back home and on the mend!  YAY!


----------



## kwarendorf

Well that's good news!


----------



## Straysmommy

More update, please!!


----------



## sunset97

That is great news. I hope he continues to get better.


----------



## catloverami

Glad to hear he's doing better. He may associate the bowl with his previous trouble, so try a plate instead. Good luck!


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers

It breaks my heart to report that Samurai has taken a serious turn for the worse, he's been gagging and wrenching all night and not even had the energy to hold his head up for any long spell. I have had to go to work as I have been told that my job could be on the line. I spoke with the vet first thing this morning and he advised to get Sam to him ASAP. My mum and sister have taken little man to the vet for me. I was searching the internet almost all night looking for other cats who have suffered the same symptoms as my boy and all indicate to something being stuck around the throat area - I have stressed my finds and concerns with the vet and have nothing left to do but pray that he can find and treat whatever is making my little man so poorly. I'm not feeling very positive though, I believe that it could now be time for Sam to go :-( I cant bare to see him suffer any more he has been through so very much these past 6 weeks. I will post again with the outcome _(please please please god let it be a happy one)_


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers

:-( my beautiful baby boy isn't going to be coming home again.


----------



## catloverami

_I'm so sorry to hear how things have turned out for Samurai and you. What a tough break and heartache. Darn, I was hoping for a better outcome, but it is best not to let him suffer. I know, very hard to let go. _


----------



## my5kitties

Oh, I am so, so sorry! It sounds like, from your description, that he may have gone into cardiac arrest. I've seen what happens to a cat that goes into cardiac arrest...it's not pretty. That's what happened with my Smokey on the night he crossed the Bridge.

Know that Samurai is no longer suffering and in pain. He's surrounded with lots of kitties that our members have lost over time and is probably chasing butterflies with them. I know my Smokey was there to greet Sam when he crossed. Hugs to you.


----------



## stacytr

I am so sorry to hear about Samurai -- so very sad  Know you gave him a wonderful life full of love.


----------

